# places to live



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi we have just been out to benidorm to look for places to live 
we are looking for long term lets and we saw some lovely villas
in l alfas del pi and la nucia 
can anyone tell me what they think of these places 

thanks


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

Come on guys has no one nothing to say about these places


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out this thread Diana, there are some comments there (nice ones).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/67138-bringing-up-family-benidorm.html

Did you know you can use the search function on the forum to find references to things like town names? That's how I found these ...


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

alcalaina said:


> check out this thread diana, there are some comments there (nice ones).
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/67138-bringing-up-family-benidorm.html
> 
> did you know you can use the search function on the forum to find references to things like town names? That's how i found these ...


thank you


----------

